

Schneier on Security : 768 Bit Number Factored - billswift
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/01/768-bit_number.html#comments

======
billswift
This _Factorization of a 768-bit RSA modulus_ ,
<http://eprint.iacr.org/2010/006.pdf>, is the paper linked to by Bruce; I
didn't want to link it as the main link because it's a pdf (and the comments
on Schneier are usually very worth reading).

